# RCI Points Grid/Chart- where is it??!



## heathpack (Jan 14, 2011)

Can someone direct me to the RCI points grid.  I am talking about the points side, not weeks.  I can't find it on TUG and since I started looking last night I get an error message when I search the TUG BBS.

Please don't send a link to the RCI website, I am not a member so can't get past the login screen.

If someone has this grid as a PDF and can PM it to me, I'd appreciate it.  Or alternatively point me to where I can find it here on the BBS.

Thanks,
H


----------



## Conan (Jan 14, 2011)

http://http://www.rci.com/GPN/CDA/Common/pdf/RCI_ExGridsUpdate1.pdf

no log-in needed


----------



## heathpack (Jan 14, 2011)

Ok I am not very familiar with RCI, so maybe I am not asking the right question.

Are there not two types of RCI points?  I am looking for the points charts/ grid that would apply to points owners, not weeks owners. The link you posted is for weeks owners.

H


----------



## Bourne (Jan 14, 2011)

Depends on what you are looking for. 

If you are looking for how many points it takes to book a "Points" affiliated resort, you would have to click a link under each resort's details tab --> RCI Points Grid (Under Season Information on left). Login is not required. You are just browsing the resort directory. 

http://www.rci.com/RDGateway/RCI_RDGIndex?body=RCI_RDGResortPointsGrid&ri=1&resortcode=A212


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 14, 2011)

heathpack said:


> Ok I am not very familiar with RCI, so maybe I am not asking the right question.
> 
> Are there not two types of RCI points?  I am looking for the points charts/ grid that would apply to points owners, not weeks owners. The link you posted is for weeks owners.
> 
> H



Bourne and Conan are correct.  You can look at individual resorts on RCI.com to see what the point values are.  I didn't know that!  

RCI Points is not great anymore.  Smart exchangers won't bother with RCI points.  I would not own them now, but we are stuck with < 150K per year that we must use.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 14, 2011)

heathpack,
For example, to see the points chart for Grandview in LV, you'd go to resort ID #6923 from the Resort Directory page.  When you get to the Grandview Resort Page you'll see that it is an RCI Points resort by the logo in the center of the page. Look in the lower left corner of that page and you'll see a link to the RCI Points Value grid (you might need to scroll down the page to see it).

I happen to think just the opposite from Cindy, when it comes to points.   But we are all entitled to our own opinion -- especially since we all have different needs, expectations, travel plans and resorces.  You can go with both if you want to be as flexible as you can. But I guarantee that if you don't pick the right property that delivers the higher points/TPU with a low MF, you won't fare as well if you had.


----------



## Steve (Jan 14, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> RCI Points is not great anymore.  Smart exchangers won't bother with RCI points.



This statement is too broad.  While RCI Weeks has indeed been improved, RCI Points still works better for many people.  It depends on where you want to go, when you want to travel, and how long you want to stay.  

For example, two of my favorite places to vacation, Hilton Head Island and Western Montana, are both much easier to get into via RCI Points than RCI Weeks.  In addition, the flexibility to choose the number of nights, and the day of check-in, is extremely helpful to many people.  

A lot of smart exchangers still enjoy RCI Points.   

Steve


----------



## heathpack (Jan 14, 2011)

Well, that seems like a difficult way to get info.  We were considering exploring RCI opportunities, and have the chance to pick up some free RCI points.  But I guess it will just be a slog to try to figure out how they could be used.

Cindy, what is the negative to RCI points?

Thanks everybody.

H


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Our weeks exchanges are cheaper than points now, so I just got rid of 265K annual RCI Points.  Gave them away.  Here is an example of our comparison of costs, based on MF costs:

TPU's = $12 per point
RCI Points = .008 (our rate is higher per point, but I am trying to show that most any points are going to be high)

Disney July 1 bed in weeks = 25 TPU's
Disney July 1 in points = 71,000 points

Shearwater April in weeks (all units are 2 beds)= 23 TPU's
Shearwater in RCI Points for April = 93,000 points

So my cost on Disney:
12 X 25 = $300 + $179 exchange fee in weeks
71000 X .008 = $568 + $139 transaction fee

My cost on Shearwater:
12 X 23 = $276 + $179
93,000 X .008 = $744 + $139

I don't see why anyone would want to be in RCI Points now, unless they fix the values somehow.  Fees go up, but values just stay the same.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 14, 2011)

> heathpack wrote:
> Well, that seems like a difficult way to get info. We were considering exploring RCI opportunities, and have the chance to pick up some free RCI points. But I guess it will just be a slog to try to figure out how they could be used.



There are well over 900 RCI points resorts (give or take a few), but I admit it's been a long time since I was bored and added them up.  Each has thier own points grid for the specific types of units that are available at each resort. Unfortunately, without a specific RCI account, you can't search for available TS you can exchange into....

With an RCI Points account you can search by state, geograpical areas, countries, etc. and then by the 30 day window you are interested in vacationing to get to the TSs that are available. You also have the ability to search in the points-weeks inventory as well, and the results will tell you what is required to make an exchange in points.  If you already have an RCI weeks account and are using TPU, you can also call RCI and book those weeks that show up in a search over there, as well.

You might also check the sightings/distressed posts to see the latest goodies being offered.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 14, 2011)

Interesting the example you gave for DVC.  I was told that one could not use RCI points for DVC.  Maybe it is just that the points in question are tied to an Orlando resort and really current owner was confused as to the reason these points can't be used at DVC- it is probably the Orlando origin of the points, not their RCI-ness, yes?

I don't really know why I'm looking in to this- we have plenty to keep us busy with our Hyatt and DVC and we are in the process of closing on a new DVC contract.

We'd be interested in Tradewinds Cruise Club and Canaltime boats and who knows what else I'm missing over in RCIland.  BTW, don't have enough DVC points to deposit in RCI, not that we would really consider it.

H


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 14, 2011)

heathpack said:


> Interesting the example you gave for DVC.  I was told that one could not use RCI points for DVC.  Maybe it is just that the points in question are tied to an Orlando resort and really current owner was confused as to the reason these points can't be used at DVC- it is probably the Orlando origin of the points, not their RCI-ness, yes?



Yes, you can get DVC in RCI Points.  There was an abundance of DVC for July and August just a few days ago, but I haven't looked lately.  I rarely look at RCI Points now.


----------



## GPLACERS (Jan 15, 2011)

Where I like to go, RCI Points still works for me, Mexico and Palm Springs are still like they were with the old system, even my home Hawaii resort Cliffs Club, it still shows up about the same frequency for the 30 day or less 9,000 points reservations as it did before that november update.  Heck if RCI points don't work for a place I want to go, like Molokai, I check out other sites like tradingplaces.com or vrbo.com... Also, in the last couple weeks, RCI has dropped point values on some of the Palm Springs resorts.  My favorite place to stay in the Palm Springs area, Worldmark Indio, used to be 43.5k for 1 bedroom, now it is only 32k.

I'd be very curious to see if my Vista Mirage #2501 in Palm Springs, 2 bedroom/2 bath, would get better TP or value on weeks versus the 55.5K annual points ($700 are MF's) I get from it, unfortunately I dont have a RCI weeks account to compare myself...


----------

